# unix executable file- open up in Final Cut?



## dawnburns (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey- so my friend reformatted my external hard drive to be a mac only sort of thing- so I could export video files to it faster from final Cut (he said it was slow exporting because the extrenal drive was somehow equally mac & pc tolerant, or something like that...). 

So the trouble is, now there are video files that lived in the hard drive that have been mutated into Unix Executable Files during the process, and now I can't open them up in Final Cut.  it doesn't recognize the format.  

When i watch the video from the hard drive, they play in quicktime fine.  it's just getting them into Final Cut that I am having trouble with.

Any ideas?


----------



## symphonix (Jun 5, 2006)

Select one of the files in question, by pointing to it with the mouse and clicking once, so it is highlighted.

Press (Apple Key) + I to bring up the Show Info panel (you can also right click the file and choose "Show Info").

Under "Open with ..." change the setting to use Final Cut. Then, click the button below for "Use this program for all files of this type."

Hope that fixes your problem.


----------



## dawnburns (Jun 10, 2006)

hey Symphonix,

I tried this, but it gave me an error message!  Bummer!  It sounds like something might be wrong with the files now.  

Thanks for posting the advice, if the files were OK I think it would have worked.  Well, I learned something new at any rate...

Thanks!
LM


----------

